
Your Gmail Inbox as an Atom Feed - JetSpiegel
https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom
======
giancarlostoro
[https://developers.google.com/gmail/gmail_inbox_feed](https://developers.google.com/gmail/gmail_inbox_feed)

Weird this page says:

> Note: This feed is only available for Gmail accounts on G Suite domains.

But I'm not part of a G Suite domain? What gives...

